# Newbie!! Started taking Clomifene 50mg



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi everyone!! Im new to this forum and I just wanted to talk to other women who are in the same situation as me.
I am trying to have a baby and i have just had a laparoscopy op to remove all endometriosis, and check my tubes were ok. The op went well and all is fine with my tubes (thank god), so now my gynae has put me on Clomifene 50mg to try to help me conceive. I am already ovulating as normal this is just to make it easier (i hope). Iv just finished my 1st course on the tablets and now im waiting to ovulate and im also checking my bbt every morning, and using ovulation tests on days 11-14 to see when i ovulate.
We have been trying for 4 years to have a baby and i am just really down about the whole thing now i cannot wait to get preg!!   
Is anyone else in a similar situation to me or had a good success with Clomifene?? 
Look forward to hearing back from you......


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

*WELCOME TO FF*
*vicnste*

*Hiya hope the clomid does the trick will keep my fingers crossed for you xx*

*Wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here of FF as a MOD is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that  Am so glad that you have found us, hopefully you will meet like minded people that will help and support you through what can be a very hard stressful journey. There are many members here on FF with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any MOD a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow..........................................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK HERE
*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board *
CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:
You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------



## LovesChoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi,

My names Caroline and I have notcied that you are taking Clomid. Ive just started that to. I have to start taking on day 2 through to day 6. Had first course and now waiting for the dreaded monthly. Not sure what its going to be like after taking clomid.

Im 36 and have been trying to concieve on and off for 8 years now. I have been checked out and I keep getting told that im all ok!!!

How are you finding Clomid. Where abouts are you in your course.

Would love to have a chat.

Caroline


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Caroline!!

Iv just took my 1st course, my gynae told me to take them on days 2-6 of my period, so now im waiting to ovulate which should be on Fri, I have bought the ovulation tests to make sure im ovulating on the right days as you never know!  
Iv found them to be ok so far i have a few side effects - headache, mood swings and feeling emotional but its not as bad as i thought it would be.

Im 26 and have been trying to conceive for 4 years, its is so frustrating but hopefully we will get there!! I have been checked out and told im ok too, so hopefully we will have good news for eachother soon!!  
People like us deserve children, it really upsets me when young girls and women who dont really want children can get preg at the pop of a hat, it just seems so unfair.

When has your gynae told you to take your tablets? While you are on your period or not?

Im so pleased you are on this website, it will be great to keep eachother updated on our progress

Victoria


----------



## LovesChoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Victoria,

Its so great to be able to chat to someone that is going through the same thing and knows exactly how your feeling and what your going through.  

I was told to start taking clomid 50mg on the 2nd day of my period and continue taking them for 5 days. Finished one cycle and due on any day now!! I had a few side effects. Headaches bloating and spots!! I look like a teenager again  

I brought a pack of ovulation test sticks for the internet for around £12. My friend told me about them. They were a great help and showed up loud and clear when my LH went up.

It is getting a little frustrating after 8 years, however I am feeling confident about clomid as I have read a lot of success stories. Fingers crossed for me and you.

Your right there are so many woman with children that don't appriciate what they have got and fall pregnant at the sight of sperm!!! 

Has your other half been tested?

Caroline xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Morning Caroline!!

It is great we can talk eachother through all this, im very greatful  

We are taking Clomid in exactly the same way, fingers crossed for you that you are preggers after the 1st cycle hun!!  
Im not due on for another 2 weeks, so im having lots of BMS at the moment  

It is very frustrating!! Hopefully we are getting there now though, i have read many success stories on Clomid too and with any luck we will have our very own story!!

My other half has been tested yes, he is absolutely fine his sperm   count is above average, his morphology is above average and all else is perfect, its just one of them things we are both fine but nothing is working for us to get pregnant!!
What about your other half? Is he ok?

Whilst taking Clomid can I also take Pregnacare conception tablets, what do you think??


----------



## LovesChoc (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm very greatfull to. Such a big relief to talk to someone who knows exactly what I'm going through.

Fingers crossed. I am getting the twinges though today so I'm pretty sure its on its way!!!  

My other half was tested. His mobility was perfect and quantity was high, however the morphology was boarderline. We are ok about this and the doc's didn't seem to be to worried either. He is taking a herbal tablet that says it improves the morphology, so fingers crossed they will help the poor buggers. 

I'm taking pregnacare. Its the pre conception one that you can take before and during pregnancy. Ive not noticed any problems so far.  

Caroline xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Stay away from Caroline you dreaded period!!!  
Well i hope it doesnt come to bother you hun, but if it does make sure you start taking your clomid again, as it might happen next month!!

Im sure the herbs will help them!! And if the doc's are not too concerned then thats a good sign too!

Did you tell your doc that you are taking pregnacare? i forgot to ask mine so i have stopped taking them whilst im on Clomid, do you think i should start taking them again!?? I cant see them causing any problems. 

Think i will defo take Clomid at night on my next cycle, my poor boyfriend has been getting the brunt of my moods, but he does understand....   ha ha


----------



## LovesChoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Stay away indeed. But I don't think im going to be that lucky. Most woman who have fallen pregnant whilst on clomid were on their course. Lets hope that happens if not before  

No I didn't I forgot to mention it to. Ive just done a quick search on google and it appears ok. The only one that they say you shouldn't take in big doses is Vit A.

Worked ok taking it at night. I was getting night sweats though but they wern't to bad. Haven't turned into a monster yet even though I have warned my boyfriend that it could happen. He is fab so he does really understand.

Will continue my search for the answer to the pregnacare question. Would be good to know one way or another.

Caroline xx


----------



## LovesChoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Was ment to say their 3rd course of clomid DOH!!!! Im going mad  

Cxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

I hope we are lucky enough to fall in the first 3 cycles!  

I searched on Google regarding the pregnacare question and all appears ok, so i think im going to start taking it from tomorrow.

Lots more   for the rest of this week and i will check im ovulating starting from Friday! Im sooo excited i actually could be preg within the next 3 months!!!  

Which part of the UK are you from? Did you watch One Born Every Minute last night!!?? 

V x


----------



## poppy 29 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey 

Just thought I wud say hi as I'm in same boat taking clomid day 2 to 6 took 1st tablet last night 
I am also taking pregnacare I'm sure it shud be ok I too have warned my boyfriend about the mood swings! 
Good luck to u both wishing u


----------



## LovesChoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi V

Just found this post on another chat forum - I'm taking Pregnacare, Clomid 50mg & Vitamin B complex 50. All approved by my Fertility Specialist. 

Sounds good to me so im going to carry on taking mine. I will mention it the next time I see my consultant.

I hope so to. That would be just fab.

At least you have the fun bit now   !!! Im expecting the dreaded P   but at least I can start taking my 2nd course. I hope the side effects stay mild this time around?

I live in Berkshire in a place called Ascot. What about you?

I didn't see it last night. I have recorded to watch when my other half is not around as it makes him feel really quesy so he can't watch it. God knows what he will be like when the real thing happens!!!  

Cxx


----------



## LovesChoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Ho poppy,

I have replied to you on the other chat place.

Fingers crossed for you.

If you want to chat about anything then just send a message.

Caroline xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Caroline,

Thats great im defo going to start taking Pregnacare from tonight then, and hopefully that will increase my chances even more!!  

I know the fun bit is always good,   my fella will be extremely tired by this time next week!! ha ha, he also get a bit queasy when he watches one born.... he always says it makes him feel weird but then once they have the baby he feels emotional   bless him!!

I live in Manchester. 

Have you started your P yet? Are you always on time, as you never know those twinges might be for some other reason, but if not like you say you can start your 2nd dose of Clomid!! 

Vic x

Hi Poppy,

Good luck with your journey hun!!   wish you all the luck and  

You are doing the right thing by taking Clomid at night thats defo what im going to start doing too!! iv been a right grouch  

Its great to know others are in the same situation as yourself, so if you need to talk or moan or whatever, we are always here!!

Vic xx


----------



## poppy 29 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey

Good luck for your journey too, I thought taking the tablets at night I might sleep off some side effects! I am very emotional and grouchy at the minute snapping at everything !

Speak soon wishing u  x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Poppy,

Yeah i have been proper grouchy recently too, defo start taking them at night!! I wondered what was going on at first, thought i was going   ha ha ha!!

Did you watch One Born Every Minute last night, just to think that could be us soon!

Where in the UK are you from?

Vic x


----------



## poppy 29 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey 

Ha iv been terrible! Yeah I did watch it and do think god cud I actually do that!
I'm from north east where u from? I'm hoping so 
Wishing   fou us all x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

*Morning all !!!*

Hope you are all ok this morning!!

Poppy - yeah when i watch one born i also think oh my god that look sore, could i do that?? but then i see the babies and think yeah i can do that!!

Im from the North West (Manchester), so we are not too far from eachother!!

Caroline - hi hun, have you had the dreaded P yet? or are they fake twinges you have been getting?? i have my fingers crossed for you hun 

Vic x


----------



## LovesChoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Morning Vic,

No P yet but the twinges are getting stronger and they are def P twinges  

Never mind like you say I can start the 2nd round of Clomid  

How are things with you? 

Caroline


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Morning C,

Some people do say though that the 2nd and 3rd course of Clomid has a better chance of you getting pregnant, so you never know maybe this will be your last P for 9 months!!   

Im ok, just trying to have as much   as i can at the moment. Well twice a day!! If possible. But i did read yesterday that you were better off to have it every other day as it gives the   chance to re group Dont know if im doin right or doin wrong?
I am going to start taking Pregnacare tonight as well.

Im just so anxious to get to the 2ww to see what happens!!

If you dont mind me asking what sort of method did you and your dh use regarding   like how often etc.

xx


----------



## LovesChoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Ive got the P!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Never mind at least I can start on round 2 tomorrow!!

Fingers crossed it works this time around  

I have been told that ever other day is better as you said it helps the   to re group and these are better sperm so I understand.

My DB works shifts so have to work around him. Last month we were   ever other night just once. I would then lay with my legs up in the air for around 5-10mins as ive heard this help the   to get to the cervix. I do look like a wack job though  but if it helps I will give anything ago  

Legs over the sholders is ment to be a good position as it helps to deposit the   in the cervix. Its also very nice !!!  

Cxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh Noooooo!!! So sorry hun, but yes you can start your 2nd round now!! Fingers crossed for better luck next month  

Yeah we are going to start doing it every other day from now on!!

Its so funny you say about the legs over the shoulders position as thats one of my faves, and the one we use for   most often so thats good! ha ha. I also lay with my legs in the air afterwards for a few mins, my boyfriend laughs his head off at me but i dont care, if it helps il do it! Lol.  

Im so glad we are so alike i was beginning to think i was on my own, ha ha  

When do you think i should do my ovulation test, i started my period on 15th this month so i worked it out that i should be ovualting on the 25th / 26th / 27th, am i right??

Vic x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello ladies  
I hope you are all well and finding your way around the site  
As this is the Introductions area, we try to discourage chat threads from starting, as there is a high turnover of newbies joining who need our help to search the site for advice and support. Once the mods have left relevant links, we like to encourage you to pop into other areas and make new friends in similar situations to yourselves 
It's nice that you all want to keep in touch, so please have a look in the chit chat areas, join in so you can stay in contact or if you are having treatment in the near future then look in the cycle buddies boards 
Chit chat is here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=393.0
and cycle buddies here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0
Dont forget that you can send pm's to each other by clicking on their name on the left hand side 
Take care and I wish you all louck and babydust xx


----------

